# 듯(이)



## vientito

I have seen verbs in front of 듯 having two forms.  Sometimes they come with no suffix such as ㄴ 는 ㄹ but sometimes it's simply just a simple verb stem.  I look up the dictionary and both forms exist and mean similar thing.

While there are two forms, does it mean that I can use them the same?

ex. 중이 염불하듯 

ex. 내일부터 추워질 듯


----------



## kenjoluma

하다 + 듯
:하듯 present, or aorist.
:할 듯 future
:한 듯 past

중이 염불하듯 = Like a monk praying...
중이 염불할 듯 = (seems) like a monk will pray...
중이 염불한 듯 = (seems) like a mon prayed...

Not only two forms. There can be a report form, a continuous form, etc.

중이 염불한다고 하듯
중이 염불했다고 하듯
중이 염불할 것이라고 하듯

중이 염불하고 있었다고 하듯
중이 염불하고 있다고 하듯
중이 염불하고 있을 것이라고 하듯...

The sky is your limit.


----------



## vientito

Thank you for your list.  I think I figure out what the problem is.  듯 could function both as a noun and a suffix.  That's why in my original examples one has a space between its presence and the precedent word while the other not.  The one that functions as a suffix will not accept any modifier such as ㄴ or ㄹ at all.  The one that functions as a noun (with a spacing) in fact has to take these modifiers to be correct grammatically.  Per naver's definition, the meaning has no difference.  They mean the same thing.  Apparently the difference in form is not easy to discern.


----------



## wonlon

kenjoluma said:


> 하다 + 듯
> :하듯 present, or aorist.
> :할 듯 future
> :한 듯 past
> 
> 
> The sky is your limit.



It is from naver on the 의존명사 "듯":
*1*. 		                        			語尾ごびの‘-ㄴ·-은·-는·-ㄹ·-을’に付いて次つぎの意いを表あらわす:…ようでもあり…ないようでもある;…そうでもあり…なさそうでもある。 		                        		

Does "하듯 present, or aorist" = 하는 듯?


----------



## kenjoluma

wonlon// 

Oh you got me there. I didn't think about that completely.

하듯 vs. 하는 듯
하는 듯 is a present. Definitely.
하듯 is not a present. It's more like an aorist.... but wait. All of suden I feel uncomfortable with this term. You know the difference between 하다 and 한다, right?

When I say present, I mean: "He is going to school."
And by 'aorist' I mean: "The light goes 300 thousand kilometres per second."


----------



## wonlon

kenjoluma said:


> wonlon//
> 
> Oh you got me there. I didn't think about that completely.
> 
> 하듯 vs. 하는 듯
> 하는 듯 is a present. Definitely.
> 하듯 is not a present. It's more like an aorist.... but wait. All of suden I feel uncomfortable with this term. You know the difference between 하다 and 한다, right?
> 
> When I say present, I mean: "He is going to school."
> And by 'aorist' I mean: "The light goes 300 thousand kilometres per second."



So you mean:
하는 듯 is present continuous,
하듰 is about universal time? like scientific facts that are true all the time, like "The sun rises from the East", "Ice freezes at zero."???

But I have difficulty understand the term "aorist", a term I have never heard. I checked from wikipedia that it means like the default form of a verb, or as I understand, infinitive form of a verb.


----------



## wonlon

kenjoluma said:


> wonlon//
> You know the difference between 하다 and 한다, right?"



Actually I still haven't studied endings like these. I am in the intermediate level, but these are still chapters ahead.


----------



## kenjoluma

It's not the thread on the difference between 하다 and 한다, so I'll make it quick and simple, and as easy as possible.

1.
하다, as I mindlessly put as 'aorist', also known as 'dictionary form' because this is the form you need when you look up the dictionary, is something conceptual. This is neither past nor present. This is not future, either. 중이 염불하듯 here doesn't tell you when the monk prays. Is it yesterday? Or today? Right now? Tomorrow? You never know. Because it didn't (and doesn't, and will not) happen. This monk doesn't exist in reality. The speaker only wants to describe something, comparing to this 'imaginary and conceptual' monk praying.

cf) 철수는 마치 중이 염불하듯 무엇인가를 중얼거리고 있었다. 
Cheolsu was murmuring something just like a monk praying.


But, if you put a tense such as -ㄴ or -는 (or anything else) in a verb, the verb finally becomes 'real'. Something real in reality.

cf) 어디선가 중이 염불하는 듯 하다. Sounds like a monk is praying somewhere.

This monk is real. Or, at least, this person that the speaker thinks is a monk, is real. Do you see the difference?


2.
하는 듯 as continuous present? You may be right. But I remind you, there is 하고 있는 듯 as well.


----------

